# Mud flaps...rather, dust guards



## Anti-bling (Dec 1, 2020)

I never let my car out when it’s wet but no matter how far I drive my black 6, there is road dust all over the rear bumper and trunk area. Does anyone have any to sell or know where I can buy the rear flaps? Shouldn’t be bad looking on a black car as they’re black themselves. Again, only looking for rears. Thanks in advance.


----------

